# Oh God.



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

Introverted : 89
Sensing : 1
Thinking : 100
Perceiving : 1

So I and T are totally sure but as you can see S and P are random. I could easily be :

INTP
INTJ
ISTP
ISTJ

After reading all of these types I feel very close to each of them. Any idea how I could get out of this mess ? (and i thought hesitating between 5w6 and 6w5 was hard lol.)
Are there some "magical questions" that could determine what I am ?

Don't worry it could be worse, I could have had 1 everywhere.


----------



## martini222 (Dec 8, 2010)

Are you cleaned up and organized?


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

In my opinion i'm not more cleaned up and organized than a normal person, but when I see the mess and the unorganization some people have I suddenly feel like I am a housemaid so I don't really know <_<


----------



## cardigan (May 31, 2011)

I know I'm stuck on roughy the same places.
Doesn't help that some of them have overlapping functions. 

ISTP/ INTJ = Ni/ Se.
INTP/ ISTJ = Ne/ Si
IXTP = Ti/ Fe.
IXTJ = Te/ Fi.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Try a cognitive functions test and post the results (number scores for each function) for us to view: 

Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes

It's unfortunately not a perfect test. But it can certainly give you a starting position.


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

> *Cognitive Process*
> 
> *Level of Development (Preference, Skill and
> 
> ...


Some questions were hard to answer withotu a context though. Oh and I'm in love right now so i'm maybe a bit more sensitive than usual.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

It looks like you are an ISTJ. I think most of the ISTJs in the ISTJ forum tested as having a lot of introverted feeling (Fi). You scored high on Si and Te so it's probably an indicator that you are an ISTJ. 

You did score high on Te and Ti, which might not give you a good indicator of which of the four IXTX types you are. But I think your scores on intuition and sensing give you a good indicator. 

If you were an INTJ you'd have high introverted intuition (Ni). If you were a ISTP you'd have high extraverted sensing (Se). If you were an INTP you'd have high extraverted intuition (Ne). 

That said, you are right. Many of the questions do lack context, and this can lead you to get an inaccurate result.


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes that's possible, I'm never late to an appointment and I hate when people waste my time 
(-"It's okay bro you are not going to die for 2 minutes" , geez I hate this sentence, I know i'm not going to die but it's not a reason to waste them.)

Now when I read ISTJ description I sometimes feel like they've always a diary with them which isn't my case, I never note plans down. I don't like to wander though and I don't go out if I've nothing precise to do. Oh and I don't like clingy people. And sometimes I do things at the last minute.

Still I feel close to the others IXTX types, if someone came and proposed to me doing bungee jumping, I would marry him rightaway, sometimes I wish my life was less repetitive. And I really don't like useless conversations, sometimes people even ask me if I'm an human being because i'm so cold and eccentric, I think I scare them a little bit (and i'm proud of it ! )

tl;dr : ISTJ is a very probable choice but i'll keep an eye on the 3 others.


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

After almost a month, I don't really think I'm a J, I worked with a J recently (It wasn't my choice I really don't like to work with people) and we couldn't agree on a lot of things, like

Me : "Okay i've finished this"
He : "Wait you forgot that [insert random detail here]"
Me : "Who cares it works very well without it"
He : "Just fix it."

or

Me : "Wouldn't it be quicker to do it like that?"
He : "Why ? Let's simply do this the way we always did."

I don't know, I observed people who are ISTJ and I don't really feel like i'm one of them, one of the main problem is that when you give work to them they will do it even if they already have things to do, but nobody managed to give me work even when I had nothing to do, ever.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry for the third post in a row but i'll try to give you a bunch of facts to make it easier. (I apologize for the english mistakes i'm not a native speaker.)

- I always decline the help of others, i'd rather solve my problems alone and I don't want to be in debt.

- I'm curious about a lot of things (why is that flower called like that ? How does this medic works?)

- I try to be as independent as possible and I don't like clingy people.

- I will never play with peoples feelings, ever.

- I'm ridiculously faithful, once I fell in love with a girl that was already with someone, I didn't try to destroy her relationship but I waited 2 years (till she split up), during all that time I didn't even look at other girls. It's stupid but I didn't want to "betray" her even if she didn't know that I loved her

- Others often tell me that I'm shy, it's not totally true, if I don't speak in social situations it's because it bores me and not because i'm affraid.

- People often tell me that i'm strange.

- Sometimes I feel some kind of euphoria and I want to talk or to move for no reason. It's a bit like a random rush of adrenalin

- Here are my results to 4degreez personality disorder test

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Very High 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Very Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

- When someone flatters me I feel like he's mocking me or trying to get something from me, but when I'm sure that he's being honest I feel kind of proud even if I seem indifferent.

- The only person I care about is my love, the rest of the world can disappear, I really wouldn't care (sorry D: )

- I could stay 2 months on my own without missing humans' presence as long as I have an internet connection and some books

- I hate parties

- I don't like alcohol, drugs, smoke etc.

- I sometimes feel empty.

- In math I sometimes randomly decided I didn't like the "regular way" to solve a problem and tried to do the exercice with another method, like with percents, I like percents <3

- I've no goal in life [insert emo smiley here]

- I don't like people acting weak, like people complaining about "not being intelligent enough to do something" or "needing help to solve something", in my opinion people should be happy to have a normal intelligence and work harder if they don't manage to do something instead of crying about how inferior they feel.

- When I see that a conflict is about to happen between me and someone else I go away or change subject. Then I try to make like if nothing happened

- I don't like football and cars, because of this people often tell me that i'm not a "regular male", stereotypes ftw.

- I like videogames though (see, I'm a male !)

- I was jealous of people having better marks than me in science even if I didn't work that hard to try to be better than them (I had good marks without studying)

- When I felt that I had "failed" (not a hard fail but simply 1-2 questions that I couldn't solve) in a scientific subject, like physics, I had troubles to fall asleep and spent my time correcting the exam in my head and blaming myself "How did I manage to fail at answering this correctly ? It was so obvious!" "What would Einstein say if he saw me, not able to solve a low-level problem."

- Useless conversations, like talking about the wheather or about relationships between 2 persons I hardly know are a waste of time and I don't want people to talk to me about it.

- Don't even try to talk about feelings with me except if i'm in a mood for this (which happens once a month. Wait to be honest it's more like once a year)

- Logical/Mathematical 
75%
Musical 
65%
Naturalist 
55%
Intrapersonal 
55%
Verbal/Linguistic 
55%
Bodily/Kinesthetic 
45%
Visual/Spatial 
40%
Interpersonal 
0%

- I feel useless.

- Sometimes when someone comes towards me I'm way colder than i'd like to be, I try to be kind with 2-3 people I appreciate but I don't know what to say and they usually think I want them to go away and leave.

- I can't look somebody in the eyes.

- My best friend and my girlfriend often tell me that they like my presence and that I can be hilarious.

- Humor is a big part of my life, I try to take things with humor and I'm happy when I manage to make people laugh.

- I don't feel like i'm a bad person, but i'm not a kind one that's for sure.

- I like odd things, like paranormal.

I will maybe add some things if they come to my mind.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Quenjy said:


> After almost a month, I don't really think I'm a J, I worked with a J recently (It wasn't my choice I really don't like to work with people) and we couldn't agree on a lot of things, like
> 
> Me : "Okay i've finished this"
> He : "Wait you forgot that [insert random detail here]"
> ...


They probably just have OCD...Trust me, I know countless Js who probably wouldn't give two shits for a detail that doesn't necessarily interfere or help whatever it is your making function better. 

It's hard to tell, you sound young, and when you're young you change and grow a lot quicker than most others. 

If I had to guess, you either sound like an IxTJ...probably more ISTJ. You remind me of a lot of ISTJs.


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes I'm quite young, I'm 19 years old in fact and I feel like 2 personalities are struggling to become my actual main personality.

It's like







fighting with an aloof







if you see what I mean.

Indeed that person having an OCD could mean that i'm still a J, I forgot to mention something very important, my mother had an OCD and when I was a child I always had to work before I could play, to tidy my room etc. It was kind of funny because everything she checked was tidy but other things like my shoolbag were a mess, It's like if I was meant to be a P but became a J "because" of my education (well it's not that bad so I can't blame my mother.)

By the way you posted quickly after I posted my 3rd message in a row (the wall of text), did you see it ?


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

@Quenjy

INTP - I'd say... 
My 2 cents...

N - PersonalityCafe for starters... Not studying for tests, etc.
P - To create the Ti - The curiosity probably comes from a need to create a framework. 
You're definitely a thinker right? It's because you're thinker dominant. (IxTP)
Ti dominant = Not very social.
Ti>Ne>Si>Fe 
IxTP
You don't like the parties and stuff = It could be upbringing but i'd guess it's the lack of Se. 
Being Ti dominant also allows a greater confusion between S & N than an ISTJ or INTJ
INTP
Perceiving is also a quality associated with multiple identities.

It might not sound like much - but I'd bet on it.

I'm very sure.

Being an INTP (over an ISTP) would also give you access to Si. Sound's like you're a heavy introvert (As tested.)
The presence of Te & Si can both be factors of stress. 

If this stuff isn't making sense, visit the Cognitive Functions Forum and read up about that a bit.


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

Well seems like i'm not the only one having a hard time to type me , I will try a super duper attempt. I will quote some texts about IXTX and highlight what is true and wrong.

This color means totally me
This one means not me or not enough to be true
No color means "somewhat me but not a very important part of my personality"

ISTJ :

ISTJs are very loyal, faithful, and dependable. They place great importance on honesty and integrity. They are "good citizens" who can be depended on to do the right thing for their families and communities. While they generally take things very seriously, they also usually have an offbeat sense of humor and can be a lot of fun - especially at family or work-related gatherings

(I don't feel close to my family or to my country)


INTP

The INTP is above all a thinker and his inner (private) world is a place governed by a strong sense of logical structure. Every experience is to be rigorously analysed, the task of the INTP's mind is to fit each encountered idea or experience into a larger structure defined by logic.

INTJ

To outsiders, INTJs may appear to project an aura of "definiteness", of self-confidence. This self-confidence, sometimes mistaken for simple arrogance by the less decisive, is actually of a very specific rather than a general nature; its source lies in the specialized knowledge systems that most INTJs start building at an early age. When it comes to their own areas of expertise -- and INTJs can have several -- they will be able to tell you almost immediately whether or not they can help you, and if so, how.

ISTP

ISTPs have an adventuresome spirit. They are attracted to motorcycles, airplanes, sky diving, surfing, etc. They thrive on action, and are usually fearless. ISTPs are fiercely independent, needing to have the space to make their own decisions about their next step. They do not believe in or follow rules and regulations, as this would prohibit their ability to 'do their own thing'

I can't really say i'm "fearless" because i'm scared by any sport that takes place on snow/ice, but bungee jumping, scuba diving etc sounds like a lot of fun to me and I would be please to try it out.


----------



## whiterwair (May 29, 2010)

Ian, is that you?!?!?!?

If that is not you, dear brother, then you remind me very, very much of my little brother. He tested as ENTP then INFP. You're sure about your I and T, so maybe you are an INTP.

This video, which I stole from the INFJ forum, is about distinctions between intuitors and sensors. It's fascinating, and the part about the eye movements seems to be particularly true.





As far as judgers versus perceivers, I tend to think of them in the following ways:

*Judgers*: scheduled, meticulous when it comes to scheduling and planning, like to keep calendars and organizers, like to write down lists, appointments, etc., are always on time and when they might be late due to an extenuating circumstance, it shakes their entire world; they get things done and are less prone to procrastination, they seem more rigid in general when it comes to doing things.

*Perceivers*: lazy asses, will lie in bed all day if they could, wait until 3am to begin a paper that is due at 9am, dislike planning and prefer to "go with the flow", and actually get somewhat anxious and uncomfortable when things are planned; the idea of planning more than a day or so ahead makes them sort of cringe, they are somewhat generally lackadaisical in general, like to wander around instead of get to their destination, are oftentimes late, despite their best efforts at being early.

Also, these "you know you're a ____ when..." threads are very helpful: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/

Oh yeah, one more thing, my mom scored pretty much 50/50 on each of the four temperaments. I think she's just a very well-balanced person, so if you feel connections to more than one type, it's probably an indicator that you've well-developed your temperaments; which is probably a great thing.


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope I'm not Ian,

God that video is hilarious, a little bit one-sided though but I think i'm more of a N. I never note things down and i'm kind of lazy so I'm probably a P too. It would mean i'm an INTP, which is very probable but i'm still not 100% sure, God why is my life so hard D:


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

Emotional INTP or ISTP ? Or do you think you could be a feeler ?

Also, you do exactly what you don't like about other people (we all do - or almost though), you surely worth something you know. What motivates you ? What feels natural to you ? Do you want to be a thinker because you are curious, like science and it is more acceptable for a man or are you a thinker ? 
Because some parts of your description makes me think you're a bit on the feeler side. Feeler thinks and thinkers feels though.
Inferior Fe perhaps. INTP... Or INF*


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

StrixAluco said:


> Emotional INTP or ISTP ? Or do you think you could be a feeler ?
> 
> Also, you do exactly what you don't like about other people (we all do - or almost though), you surely worth something you know. What motivates you ? What feels natural to you ? Do you want to be a thinker because you are curious, like science and it is more acceptable for a man or are you a thinker ?
> Because some parts of your description makes me think you're a bit on the feeler side. Feeler thinks and thinkers feels though.
> Inferior Fe perhaps. INTP... Or INF*


I don't think I can be a F, when I learned about my possible schizoid disorder I was a bit scared and tried to "get my feelings back", so right now I talk more about them because I try to feel them more even if my logic will probably always rule them (which isn't a bad thing). I'm probably not as cold as people see me but i'm not very far from it, when I take decision I don't care if it will disappoint someone, I do what I think is the right thing, and the best choice is rarely the kindest.


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

So I'd say INTP, even the emotional part could fit with inferior Fe.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

You sound INTJ to me. Maybe ISTJ. I don't see INTP at all.

also that video about S vs. N is clearly made by a guy who thinks Ns are better. I wouldn't take that video very seriously.

also, being on personalitycafe doesn't auotmatically make people intuitive. I have a feeling there are a LOT of of sensors who mistype as intuitives. Or they originially score as a sensor, come to the forums and read about how "stupid" sensors are and then come to the conclusion that they must be intuitive then. I also believe that many people who know that they're sensors end up flat out leaving personalitycafe because they aren't very welcomed here.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> You sound INTJ to me. Maybe ISTJ. I don't see INTP at all.
> 
> also that video about S vs. N is clearly made by a guy who thinks Ns are better. I wouldn't take that video very seriously.
> 
> also, being on personalitycafe doesn't auotmatically make people intuitive. I have a feeling there are a LOT of of sensors who mistype as intuitives. Or they originially score as a sensor, come to the forums and read about how "stupid" sensors are and then come to the conclusion that they must be intuitive then. I also believe that many people who know that they're sensors end up flat out leaving personalitycafe because they aren't very welcomed here.


Why don't you see INTP? His thinking function is obviously the one he is most comfortable with... So he must be thinker dominant.

I find these descriptions more helpful if you haven't seen them yet.

http://www.personalitypage.com/INTP.html
http://www.personalitypage.com/ISTP.html


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

MrShatter said:


> Why don't you see INTP? His thinking function is obviously the one he is most comfortable with... So he must be thinker dominant.


He seemed more Te to me than Ti. I also don't see any Ne. Thats why I think IxTJ.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> He seemed more Te to me than Ti. I also don't see any Ne. Thats why I think IxTJ.


You don't think he would have scored higher on intuition in that case?


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

MrShatter said:


> You don't think he would have scored higher on intuition in that case?


I said he could be ISTJ...


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> I said he could be ISTJ...


Or sensing?

I like the quote in your signature by the way.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

MrShatter said:


> Or sensing?


His highest score was Si. But I was just going by what he seemed like, more than his test score anyways.



> I like the quote in your signature by the way.


Thanks. Its a lyric from the song "More than Words" by Extreme.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> His highest score was Si. But I was just going by what he seemed like, more than his test score anyways.


Have you read the article by simulatedworld about tertiary loops? He could be an INTP that is stuck in a bit of a tertiary loop. That might equalize his S & N in the preliminary test. The only two letters in that case would be I & T... kind of like what he first tested. 

Articles - Dominant-Tertiary Loops and Common Personality Disorders


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

MrShatter said:


> Have you read the article by simulatedworld about tertiary loops? He could be an INTP that is stuck in a bit of a tertiary loop. That might equalize his S & N in the preliminary test. The only two letters in that case would be I & T... kind of like what he first tested.
> 
> Articles - Dominant-Tertiary Loops and Common Personality Disorders


i have read that thread ,and its true he could be an intp in a loop, but he could also just be a regular old istj, assuming that I and T are the only two letters that are obvious. i don't think he has to be in loop.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> i have read that thread ,and its true he could be an intp in a loop, but he could also just be a regular old istj, assuming that I and T are the only two letters that are obvious. i don't think he has to be in loop.


Hmmm... sounds like we need some more objective evidence to work with 
@QuenjyCare to provide?

Mainly on the functions, Te, Si, Ti


_____________________________
On a separate note: Remember Ti is thinking that takes place inside the head, whereas Te is thinking that takes place in the external world.

The only reason I disagree with you is because I don't see an Si dominance... Or possibly - an SJ temperament.
Te is also the first shadow functions for INTPs.

SJ - Detail minded, Goal driven, Traditional
NT - Focus on big picture principles, System-Builder, Planner

I see him as more of a perceiver in general too.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

Quenjy said:


> In my opinion i'm not more cleaned up and organized than a normal person, *but when I see the mess and the unorganization some people have I suddenly feel like I am a housemaid so I don't really know *<_<





Quenjy said:


> Yes that's possible,* I'm never late to an appointment and I hate when people waste my time
> (-"It's okay bro you are not going to die for 2 minutes" , geez I hate this sentence, I know i'm not going to die but it's not a reason to waste them.)*
> Now when I read ISTJ description I sometimes feel like they've always a diary with them which isn't my case, I never note plans down. I don't like to wander though and I don't go out if I've nothing precise to do. Oh and I don't like clingy people. And sometimes I do things at the last minute.
> 
> ...





Quenjy said:


> Sorry for the third post in a row but i'll try to give you a bunch of facts to make it easier. (I apologize for the english mistakes i'm not a native speaker.)
> 
> - I always decline the help of others, i'd rather solve my problems alone and* I don't want to be in debt.*
> 
> ...


The things I've bold sound very ISTJ and not much like an INTP to me. But yeah, we need more info.

Also, the reason I bolded "useless" twice is because I'm pretty sure that Te likes for things to be useful all the time and hates uselessness.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> The things I've bold sound very ISTJ and not much like an INTP to me. But yeah, we need more info.
> 
> Also, the reason I bolded "useless" twice is because I'm pretty sure that Te likes for things to be useful all the time and hates uselessness.


My turn 



Quenjy said:


> After almost a month, *I don't really think I'm a J,* I worked with a J recently (It wasn't my choice I really don't like to work with people) and we couldn't agree on a lot of things, like





Quenjy said:


> Sorry for the third post in a row but i'll try to give you a bunch of facts to make it easier. (I apologize for the english mistakes i'm not a native speaker.)
> 
> *1. I always decline the help of others, i'd rather solve my problems alone and I don't want to be in debt.*
> 
> ...


1. Thinking alone (Ti)
2. Creating a framework (Ti)
3. I know this could be considered Fi -"I don't want to be with anyone else" But I see it as a more of a consideration for everyone involved i.e. It's considered socially unacceptable to fall in love with someone else's girl, so I must wait. (Fe)
4. Doing things in his own logical way. (Ti)
5. Meh, Fi or Fe, I classify it as Fe though because they're emotions coming from an external source, and the fact that there complimenting me doesn't make logical sense, so they must be mocking me. (Ti)
6. Again, more logical method (internally) (Ti)
7. Negative external feelings, not necessarily a logical standard (Fe)
8. Avoiding conflict, desire harmony (Fe)


Plus this whole thing



Quenjy said:


> Yes I'm quite young, I'm 19 years old in fact and I feel like 2 personalities are struggling to become my actual main personality.
> 
> It's like
> 
> ...


A lot of percievers struggle with identity clashes...
And I think uselessness is Fi since the feeling function is the one that assigns value to things.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

> 1. Thinking alone (Ti)--*I'm not sure if Ti is purely thinking alone. ISTJs probably like to think alone, but may not come up with their own logical system*
> 2. Creating a framework (Ti)--*true*
> 3. I know this could be considered Fi -"I don't want to be with anyone else" But I see it as a more of a consideration for everyone involved i.e. It's considered socially unacceptable to fall in love with someone else's girl, so I must wait. (Fe)--*okay, but don't INTPs have inferior Fe, meaning that they don't value everything that Fe stands for? To me, this seems more like Fi or just being an SJ.*
> 4. Doing things in his own logical way. (Ti)--*there's no way being called strange can be attributed to Ti.*
> ...


Ultimately, I think we need more info from him.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> Ultimately, I think we need more info from him.


Agreed. 
I thought you meant usefulness as in value, sorry. Fi tends to search for internal value, Te external value.

P.S. What are you stuck between? (Your type?)


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

MrShatter said:


> Agreed.
> I thought you meant usefulness as in value, sorry. Fi tends to search for internal value, Te external value.
> 
> P.S. What are you stuck between? (Your type?)


Oh man, I could be any type. Some say I'm an ENFJ, others say I'm an ISxJ. I've scored INFP and INFJ a million times before and for the past couple of months I've been hanging out in the ISFP forum, and I think they're great. I don't know if I am an ISFP, but feel very comfortable in their section of the forum. So I really don't know. I have a type-me thread on here too.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> Oh man, I could be any type. Some say I'm an ENFJ, others say I'm an ISxJ. I've scored INFP and INFJ a million times before and for the past couple of months I've been hanging out in the ISFP forum, and I think they're great. I don't know if I am an ISFP, but feel very comfortable in their section of the forum. So I really don't know. I have a type-me thread on here too.


That must be hard, any letters you're sure of?

Link me?


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm actually not sure of any letters. Everytime I think I'm sure I switch.

heres the link:
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/60188-what-type-do-you-think-i-am.html


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> I'm actually not sure of any letters. Everytime I think I'm sure I switch.
> 
> heres the link:
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/60188-what-type-do-you-think-i-am.html




Well, I'll try to help.
Check it soon because, we'll be arguing about your type!


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

To OP: healthy ISTJ or unhealthy INTP, probably the first.



ItsAlwaysSunny said:


> I'm actually not sure of any letters. Everytime I think I'm sure I switch.
> 
> heres the link:
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/60188-what-type-do-you-think-i-am.html


 Still no clue huh? Your Fe works as a camouflage, therefore you have lost your sense of self. You have to separate others feelings from your own feelings to decide what your true self is, which I think can be difficult for a Fe user for it is the opposite of true Fe. You have to look in the Fe corner of the MBTI, you don't have to start all over again.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

babblingbrook said:


> To OP: healthy ISTJ or unhealthy INTP, probably the first.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no clue huh? Your Fe works as a camouflage, therefore you have lost your sense of self. You have to separate others feelings from your own feelings to decide what your true self is, which I think can be difficult for a Fe user for it is the opposite of true Fe. You have to look in the Fe corner of the MBTI, you don't have to start all over again.


You're very perceptive @babblingbrook. Sometimes I almost feel better not committing to a type because it leaves the option open to relate myself to all of the types.


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

MrShatter said:


> Hmmm... sounds like we need some more objective evidence to work with
> @QuenjyCare to provide?


Gladly, but I don't know what to say D:

Actually I feel more like a P than a J, most of the time i'm unmotivated and lazy as hell and I only work hard when I feel that it is necessary (because I will fail if I don't etc.) and the disturbing thing about being a J is that I never note things down, most of the time before I go to sleep i'm like "Okay I musn't forget to bring 20 dollars tomorrow", a sheet of paper and a pencil is 30 mm away but for some reason I'm too lazy to note it down, I trust my memory and it works....... Well most of the time I mean....... and I feel really stupid when it doesn't. I still never come late to an appointment because I don't like when people waste my time and I think one way to make sure they won't do it is not to do it yourself, still I arrive at the appointment at the last minute, I never come 15 minutes early to make sure I won't be late, I calculate how much time i'll need in my head (like if I need to go from A to C I calculate how much time I usually need to go from A to B and then from C to B (I don't calculate the short cuts, it's okay if I do it 2 minutes earlier than planned because I took one of them) and if I find out that I need 24 minutes I'm on my way 26 minutes before the appointment starts.) It's maybe hard to believe but with that strategy I'm never late. I couldn't live in a total mess but I don't really care in which drawer the spoons are as long as they aren't on the table all day long if you know what I mean.


It's waaay harder to decide if i'm N or S though, I feel like i'm pretty balanced between these 2 and even if I have to be of ONE type I won't be far away from the other, in my opinion my best friend is an ISTP, I feel very similar to him on many things, I think the main difference between us is that he doesn't like pure intellectual things, he's not the type of person with who (wait "with who" sounds strange, whatever...) I could talk about the DSM-IV (fascinating book) for hours, that said i'm not the kind of person that will learn maths theorems only for the fun, I could still read them without having the impression i'm wasting my time though.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Quenjy said:


> Gladly, but I don't know what to say D:
> 
> Actually I feel more like a P than a J, most of the time i'm unmotivated and lazy as hell and I only work hard when I feel that it is necessary (because I will fail if I don't etc.) and the disturbing thing about being a J is that I never note things down, most of the time before I go to sleep i'm like "Okay I musn't forget to bring 20 dollars tomorrow", a sheet of paper and a pencil is 30 mm away but for some reason I'm too lazy to note it down, I trust my memory and it works....... Well most of the time I mean....... and I feel really stupid when it doesn't. I still never come late to an appointment because I don't like when people waste my time and I think one way to make sure they won't do it is not to do it yourself, still I arrive at the appointment at the last minute, I never come 15 minutes early to make sure I won't be late, I calculate how much time i'll need in my head (like if I need to go from A to C I calculate how much time I usually need to go from A to B and then from C to B (I don't calculate the short cuts, it's okay if I do it 2 minutes earlier than planned because I took one of them) and if I find out that I need 24 minutes I'm on my way 26 minutes before the appointment starts.) It's maybe hard to believe but with that strategy I'm never late. I couldn't live in a total mess but I don't really care in which drawer the spoons are as long as they aren't on the table all day long if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


My dad is an ISTP - He's the owner of a magazine company, and you can tell he's an SP... well because he loves photographs over Cartoon like icons. His graphic designer is an intuitive and it's funny how different their tastes are. I'm pretty nifty with Photoshop, and I work for my dad sometimes. The N vs S visual preference doesn't work... 

Do you prefer paintings or photographs?
When you see movie posters, in general do you prefer actual pictures of the people or an artistic representation?



babblingbrook said:


> To OP: healthy ISTJ or unhealthy INTP, probably the first.


He doesn't neccesarilly have to be *unhealthy* 

I mean Quenjy sounds pretty sure he's a perceiver.
He's confused between S & N, which are the functions that would be closest to each other in his top four
He's definitely a thinker...
And honestly? How accurate are function tests?
He *Could* just be open minded about his Sensory capabilities, (because he's not sure.) That would skew the original test a bit.


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I prefer paintings, even if i'm 500% better at photoshop than at painting (even I can't recognize what I paint, i'm not bad at drawing though), I don't know why, maybe because paintings are more "unusual" than photographs since they need a lot of talent and patience, that said being a good photograph isn't easy either, but it's more obvious to see the talent and the work in a paiting than in a photograph. 
You can put hidden meanings in paintings too and I really love that, you can do it in photographs of course but you never know if it's an accident or something added intentionally with photoshop.

I like movie posters that are somewhat artistic or "odd", like :


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Quenjy said:


>


Not to wander off topic but the movie didn't really do it for me .

Anyway, Quenjy, I'd say INTP is my final vote, you kinda sound like you're leaning in that direction too. 

As has been said to @ItsAlwaysSunny though, the choice is ultimately yours! :laughing: Good Luck!


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know I haven't seen this movie, I planned to but then realized that it was too late, the movie was no longer shown at cinemas.
Yes INTP is probable, I think i'll go with that and change if I really don't fit in, thank you


----------

